# Canon XTi Flash needed



## FCMath2 (Jun 30, 2013)

I am looking for a flash for my Rebel Xti camera. We love the camera and do not want to replace it at this time if possible.

We accidently broke the current flash, so we need a replacement. 

We are not looking for a fancy flash but would like to stay under $60-70 if possible. We just need a replacement.

What brands or models would you recommend for a decent quality replacement? If we should pay a little more for X reason, please let me know your thought there.
I am considering the Canon Speedlite 420EX. Any thought on this model or alternative suggestions?

Thank you for your time and knowledge.

Sincerely,

FC


----------



## Buckster (Jun 30, 2013)

If I were looking to buy another flash today (would be my 5th speedlight), it'd be this one:

Amazon.com: Yongnuo YN-560 III Speedlite Flash for Canon & Nikon - GN58 - Built in 2.4Ghz trigger/transceiver with full support for RF602/603 triggers.: Camera & Photo

Just be aware that it doesn't feature TTL capability, so if you need or want that, this isn't the unit for you.  These are all TTL capable however:

Amazon.com: Yongnuo TTL: Electronics


----------



## FCMath2 (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks Buckster!

The YNs seem like a pretty good flash from what I am reading now.  I will have to see what kind of prices I can find and probably pick one up.

FC


----------

